# Motor bike builds



## LUKE135 (Jan 10, 2022)

A couple of builds I completed last year.  I cannot afford a motorcycle from the early days so I build my own


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 10, 2022)

I just Welcomed you to the Cabe on your other thread, enjoy. If you introduce yourself in the Bird's of a feather thread alot of Cabers will also welcome you.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

LUKE135 said:


> A couple of builds I completed last year.  I cannot afford a motorcycle from the early days so I build my own
> 
> View attachment 1546624
> 
> View attachment 1546625



Cool, nice stuff. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## mikecuda (Jan 13, 2022)

LUKE135 said:


> A couple of builds I completed last year.  I cannot afford a motorcycle from the early days so I build my own
> 
> View attachment 1546624
> 
> View attachment 1546625



Tell me your source for the frame and tank.  THX


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 16, 2022)

Very cool!  I grew up messing with Briggs & Stratton motors. Nice work.


----------



## mikecuda (Jul 12, 2022)

Working on my handcrafted jack shaft for my 1952 Whizzer Sportsman.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice work. Keep it up.


----------

